# Beekeeping game



## treesaver4future (Mar 15, 2017)

I am glad you are trying to make games about bees, and it is awesome you can add this to your website! However, this is just a puzzle game with bee related images, so it doesn't really teach me anything and it's kind of boring. >.> 

I would like to see a game that teaches you something about bees and/or beekeeping.


----------

